# Walmart pen+gear heatpress instructions help



## dbcheco (Jul 30, 2019)

I had previously bought pen+gear fabric transfer paper at walmart. Unfortunately the instructions are only for home iron not heatpress. 
I've had trouble with the right settings for light & dark transfers with this brand. I'm sure it might not be the best as others like jetpro but I already got this & need to know how to use it.


----------

